# Canada Post Thefts Halt Lens Rentals Canada Service



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 1, 2014)

```
<div style="float: right; margin:0 0 76px 0px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/08/lens-rentals-canada-puts-business-on-hold-due-to-canada-post-thefts/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>*UPDATE*

</strong>We’ve re-opened with a few procedural changes. We will implement these changes on an order-by-order basis.</p>
<p><strong>Original Story

</strong>This story pretty much only affects Canadian customers of Lens Rentals Canada, though it has started to make its way around the web.</p>
<p>I own Lens Rentals Canada and have been dealing with the theft of our items while they’ve been in transit with Canada Post. We have only been telling our customers about the issue and had a splash screen on our web site explaining we weren’t taking any new orders. We are doing our absolute best to honour reservations already in queue. We never released this information to the media. <a href="http://www.reddit.com/r/photography/comments/2c5hoe/lens_rentals_canada_one_of_canadas_largest/" target="_blank">However it hit Reddit</a>, and well… that was that. It’s all over the place now.</p>
<p>I did a little interview with CBC here in Canada, although there’s not much I know about the situation at hand. We do hope to have a resolution one way or another in the coming week or so.</p>
<p>There have only been a few instances where I’ve crossed over LRC and Canon Rumors, but I figured I’d answer to the emails I have been receiving from readers that know I wear both hats. I thank all of our customers for their kind words and support, it has been a stressful few weeks for everyone at Lens Rentals Canada and we’ll do our best to do what’s right for you.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/canada-post-thefts-halt-lens-rentals-canada-service-1.2724599" target="_blank">Read more about Lens Rentals Canada at CBC</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 1, 2014)

I sincerely hope CPC gets themselves squared away and makes you good on your losses; I enjoyed renting a lens from you recently and having mail as an option (over the flakey local couriers) was a distinct perk.

Jim


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh, that sucks.
I really hope that gets sorted out and solved, before it gives anyone an ulcer. In the best of worlds some of those items on the loose will turn up with their serial numbers on the web so they can be returned to the right owner.

Come on Canadian police officers! Find those thieves!


----------



## Botts (Aug 2, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> Oh, that sucks.
> I really hope that gets sorted out and solved, before it gives anyone an ulcer. In the best of worlds some of those items on the loose will turn up with their serial numbers on the web so they can be returned to the right owner.
> 
> Come on Canadian police officers! Find those thieves!



The Mounties always get their man!

In all seriousness though, I really hope that CPC reimburses you for the lost gear. Ideally you'll get a brand new fleet of rental equipment! Although that won't make up for lost revenues.

I'd imagine based on the fact numerous parcels were lost, the broken link in the CPC chain is closer to you.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2014)

I had to stop sending parcels to Canada via the mail a few years ago, too many disappeared or arrived empty. They were not expensive items, but customers were very disappointed when they receive a empty box.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 2, 2014)

I ship a small product by Canada Post as well. I have had several shipments not received by my customers. NOW I know why!
It's run by the gvt, so it figures


----------



## Joe M (Aug 2, 2014)

I've never been a customer but have the website bookmarked in case one day I should need something. In any case, it's very disheartening to hear when CPC screws something up and in a case like this, they should be ashamed of themselves and a big "thanks" too for making Canada look bad. A mail system is supposed to be a national institution but it's slowly becoming a joke and now this fiasco on top of it. Nice. 
I've rarely had issue sending via CP myself (I send wedding albums to brides and grooms who came to the Niagara for their destination wedding) though those packages aren't worth thousands nor are they of any value to anyone but the bridal couple. LRC might have to start thinking of using Purolator or someone else. Purolator has always been good to me too. I won't mention the other guys who I won't recommend. 
In any case, even though I've not been a customer yet, I hope LRC can remain in business and that this doesn't jeopardize their ability to stay in business or make them second guess staying in business. It's a shame really to see this happen to anyone.


----------



## traveller (Aug 2, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your problems. 

I haven't trusted the Royal Mail in the UK for years: increasing competition has created a race to the bottom, where Royal Mail and the private couriers have driven out costs by hiring temps and subcontracting deliveries. Like you state, it's about trust -but where's the trust between a company and staff that it won't even commit to employing?


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 2, 2014)

Everything about Canada Post is a joke. I'm sorry this is happening, but it's no surprise considering how it run. 

Every year the service gets worse; if they aren't cutting services to Canadians, their employees are stealing property.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm really sorry to hear this. I, too, am not a big fan of Canada Post, but I am sorry to hear both about the thefts and the loss of a valuable service. It's always a shame to me when something good is spoiled by idiots.


----------



## amejat (Aug 2, 2014)

removed by moderator


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi dstppy. 
I was really trying not to say that, though that was my first thought too! 

Hi Orangutan. 
I forgot about Lens Rentals, I have once or thrice recommended reading one of Rogers blog posts for information as I think they are great and easy to read. Perhaps that was where the confusion arose!

Cheers Graham. 



dstppy said:


> That is the NICEST way of saying **** ***, *** ****** ******* ****** *******. Which is what I was going to say. ;D


----------



## dstppy (Aug 3, 2014)

LR USA is really good. If I've bought a lens in the last to years, chances are Roger gave it a glowing review.



Valvebounce said:


> Hi dstppy.
> I was really trying not to say that, though that was my first thought too!
> 
> Hi Orangutan.
> ...


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 4, 2014)

Craig, totally bummed out to hear about your business loss. I hope the Police nail whoever is responsible for the thefts.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 4, 2014)

Jamesy said:


> Craig, totally bummed out to hear about your business loss. I hope the Police nail whoever is responsible for the thefts.



I guess they'd have run a...

(wait for it)

Sting operation?

Jim


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 4, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > Craig, totally bummed out to hear about your business loss. I hope the Police nail whoever is responsible for the thefts.
> ...



Huh? I don't get it...


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 4, 2014)

Jamesy said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > Jamesy said:
> ...



At least around here Police (capitalized) refers to the band of that name; their lead singer goes by Sting.

Jim


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 4, 2014)

I get it now.

My comment was very sincere - I have met Craig a few times and been in his lens rental business - top notch guy and top notch business. I hope they nail the thieves and Craig gets his gear back safe and sound


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 4, 2014)

Jamesy said:


> I get it now.
> 
> My comment was very sincere - I have met Craig a few times and been in his lens rental business - top notch guy and top notch business. I hope they nail the thieves and Craig gets his gear back safe and sound



Don't get me wrong, I hope for precisely that as well; I had their 200-400 a few weeks back and being able to ship it in the mail was very important due to the local couriers being flaky.

Jim


----------



## dstppy (Aug 4, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Saunders said:
> ...


Technically, since we're getting picky on capitalization, wouldn't The have to be capitalized? 

If you're going to be so droll, don't stand so close to me.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 4, 2014)

dstppy said:


> Technically, since we're getting picky on capitalization, wouldn't The have to be capitalized?
> 
> If you're going to be so droll, don't stand so close to me.



Fair point 

Jim


----------



## chmod (Aug 4, 2014)

This is a very unfortunate story.

My hope is it ultimately works out in your favor and those participating in the theft are found out.

pstrick


----------



## WPJ (Aug 4, 2014)

Insurance on he packages won't help much as I was told directly by a Canada post employee that although you can add insurance to your package good luck getting the value back if there is an issue. They recommended me to use one of the big guys if insurance was actually important. LOL. Loved the honestly. Cost a bit more but I felt safer. Over they last number of years in the hundred of parcels I have received I have only had issue with Canada post. Be it missing items, delays in shipping while in Canada posts hands. Then they have the gull to raise prices for continued poor service gotta love government union employees that you can't trust anymore and well you know are out of touch with reality in todays job world.


----------



## dstppy (Aug 5, 2014)

WPJ said:


> Insurance on he packages won't help much as I was told directly by a Canada post employee that although you can add insurance to your package good luck getting the value back if there is an issue. They recommended me to use one of the big guys if insurance was actually important. LOL. Loved the honestly. Cost a bit more but I felt safer. Over they last number of years in the hundred of parcels I have received I have only had issue with Canada post. Be it missing items, delays in shipping while in Canada posts hands. Then they have the gull to raise prices for continued poor service gotta love government union employees that you can't trust anymore and well you know are out of touch with reality in todays job world.


That's awful! I never had a problem with US Priority Mail insurance . . . seemed like a pride thing talking to our postmaster down here.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm really sorry to hear about this and hope that you are able to recover the stolen property and put the thief or thieves behind bars. 

I'm not surprised to hear that Canada Post is awful, given my experiences. It seems like the items I've ordered from Canada don't appear in my tracking until they cross the border, and the last two eBay shipments I've sent to Canada have either disappeared from tracking or show delivery to the wrong address. In both cases, I was fortunate enough to have honest buyers who didn't try to con me, but I don't understand how the service could be so poor. As dstppy says, I guess those of us in the US should feel fortunate to have our mail service.


----------



## WPJ (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm glad your back up and running.


----------

